# Ford Focus: Timing belt Change?



## bertson

Am I correct in saying its 150km that the Ford focus timing belt needs to be changed?

What else should be done at the same time?, 

Any price estimates would be great

The car is a 2006 1.6 TDci Focus (Milage 125k km)

Thx a mil
B


----------



## macnas

I thought it was 100k miles?


----------



## mondeoman

150'000 miles or 10 years


----------



## RS2K

That engine has a timing chain afaik.


----------



## Bell Butts

New (2008+) Focus has a chain; belt before that.

http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/faq/faq.htm?id=54


----------



## RS2K

Bell Butts said:


> New (2008+) Focus has a chain; belt before that.
> 
> http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/faq/faq.htm?id=54



No. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Bell Butts

RS2K - the link you posted suggests both belt and chain - I'm confused.  Here's a discussion on it, which doesn't really clear it up for me:

http://ww.honestjohn.co.uk/forum/post/index.htm?t=68812


----------



## RS2K

Confusion reigns. I'll check and advise.


----------



## ford jedi

the 1.6 tdci has a belt and the 1.8 tdci has both belt and chain and only the belt needs replacing


----------



## Caveat

ford jedi said:


> 1.8 tdci has both belt and chain and only the belt needs replacing


 
Wow - never heard of that?!


----------



## bertson

Thx lads, any idea on price?


----------



## ford jedi

never heard of what


----------



## Caveat

A car having both a belt and a chain - or did you mean something else?


----------



## ford jedi

on the diesel 1.8 there is a chain from the crank to the injection pump then a belt from the pump to the camshaft, but a full belt system on thee 1.6 tdci its common enough on the fords


----------



## shels-07

*Ford Focus: Timing belt Change.. So is it @ 100k or 150k miles. Thanks*


----------



## techman

According to the service schedule on http://www.etis.ford.com/fordservice it's 125k miles or every 10 years on a 2006 Focus 1.6TDCi

The service manual with the car doesn't mention anything about timing belt changes.

Also, if you look at the above service schedule, it lists "Auxiliary belts" as well. What are these?


----------



## Guest125

Auxillary belts are the belts that drive the alternator,power steering pump,aircon etc.


----------



## techman

Thanks Caff.


----------



## techman

Called the Ford main dealer today.

According to them, all Ford diesels should have the timing belt changed every 60,000 miles or 100,000km?


----------

